# Horizontal and vertical together??



## Cococola36 (Aug 6, 2012)

I've been growing for quite some type, I'm no noob, yet would never consider myself a master grower by any means as I still have questions all the time in hopes of always improving. But enough about all that, my question is to the vertical growers on here (as I have always done horizontal with good success) is = How about the power of both? Is it overkill? Have anyone on here truly tried it? I have used mh/led and hps/led in some sort of vertical fashion but here's my idea for my next project.

I have an abundance of lights. 3 1000 watt set ups (quantum dimmable) and 2 600 watt x2 lumatek ballasts with the adjustable wattages 360/400/600. Im thinking instead of my current set up of 4800 watts horizontally in a zig zag configuration [1000>600>1000 and vice versa in the second row of lights] I want to keep the 3 1000 watts horizontal set to 75% and drop 2 or 3 vertical lights in the middle of plants in groups of 4 to get the full effect of side lighting. So with 3 1000's set to 75% above plant canopy and 2 600 watts vertically it would be a total of 3450 watts, saving me 1350 watts in flower! Im assuming it would be a more efficient use of my lights and heat should be even less of an issue with the possibility of increasing yield. 
My second question, provided you guys think its a good idea, (ANY input will be greatly appreciated by the way),= Is it better to have 2 600 watts dropped in or 3 400 watts? I obviously know the effects in a horizontal, but i do not know much about flowering with vertical.

Sorry for rambling on but would love some input from some experienced vert growers as I have been going insane thinking about all this haha


----------



## Cococola36 (Aug 6, 2012)

Forgot to mention my flower room dimensions are 6.5ft x 12ft x 7.5ft


----------



## Cococola36 (Aug 6, 2012)

This is the vertical section right?


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Aug 6, 2012)

It would be an interesting test. You might be goin overkill. I presume you have already seen some of Heath Robinson's threads?


----------



## Clown Baby (Aug 7, 2012)

Horizontal+vertical lighting can work, it's just a matter of how you manipulate the canopy to make the most of both light sources. Have you considered going completely vertical?

Here's some reading for you:
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/101347-critical-mass-tree-grow-x.html
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html
http://www.420magazine.com/forums/deep-water-culture-dwc/131724-undercurrent-dwc.html


----------



## Cococola36 (Aug 8, 2012)

Thanks for some replies, I do think it might be overkill lol, and i have fully been all over heath's threads he is a legend for sure, and honestly the reason i have considered going vertical...Im a bit skeptical of going complete vertical as i have poured so much money into my current set up and beyond money a lot of effort just setting it all up.


----------

